
Prointerview - crowfactor
https://prointerview.net/
======
crowfactor
Human Resources Experts Online Video Consultancy Marketplace for Job and
Talent Seekers

ProInterview is an online video consultancy marketplace where people in need
of career consultancy meet human resources professionals.

Intergrated payment options, scheduling, webrtc technologies, CakePHP

What we do: ProInterview enables job and talent seekers to consult top
performing human resources professionals to solve their probles. We connect
human resources professionals with individuals and companies to achieve their
career or recruitment goals. Why it's a big deal: ProInterview eliminates the
need for job seekers wasting their time on the platforms how to find and apply
to their dream job, how to make their CV perfect. They can make job interview
practices online with experts on their fields and get a human resources
scoring report. Also the remarkable job seekers would be listed so that they
can even find a better job without even applying. Find and get in contact with
human resources experts in seconds. Get an online video consultation. Get in
the talent pool and a get a ProInterview scoring One of the biggest industries
which lacks a marketplace like this.

